
Connected cities and unintended consequences - nfriedly
http://us12.campaign-archive2.com/?u=475676e92306092c075e1fbd5&id=1e0875935d&e=7ef49902bf
======
nfriedly
It sounds to me like people were mostly mad because they got caught rather
than because they were against the data collection on principle.

I like the idea of tracking noise pollution - and I think it should affect
property values (and probably does even when it isn't tracked - e.g. places
next to a train are usually cheaper)

